# ANAL YEAST INFECTION?



## megsy33

I had a minor vaginal yeast infection which I treated with Monistat 3 (I don't have recurring ones or get them often). That's cleared up, but unfortunately I think it has spread to my anus. Although, it could have been in my anus in the first place and then spread to become vaginal. Anyway, I called the doctor and she said to use Anusol suppositories, although I'm not sure how this will get rid of yeast if that's what it is. My question is, can you use the Monistat suppositories (usually for vaginal yeast infection) in the anus?


----------



## Patty

I wouldn't use it in the rectum. I've never heard of anyone doing this. I would GO IN to see the dr and find out exactly what's wrong.With females wiping from front to back, the discharge that is really coming from the front might appear to be coming from the rectum as well --- because you've wiped in that direction.I've had many, many yeast infections, but never in the rectum.


----------



## *Luna*

You can get yeast infections in areas other than the vagina, so it is possible that the anus is infected. I don't think I would use a vaginal suppository in the anus without getting a dr's ok first. Diflucan, the pill you take once to cure a yeast infection, may be a good solution for you. It should kill all the yeast, regardless of location. You will need a doctor's prescription for this medication.There are many things that can cause anal itching, so if that is your primary symptom, it's not necessarily yeast. A visit to the doctor, or at least a phone call, is a good idea. Good luck!


----------



## megsy33

Thanks, but I'm cured now. I bought some of the prefilled Monistat applicators and used the cream to wipe around that area. I used it for 3 days, like for a vaginal yeast infection, and it's completely cleared up.


----------

